# Ryobi PLT3043E starter cord spring problem



## petespieces (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi.
I have a problem with the starter recoil spring on my Ryobi 3043E strimmer.

I have removed all screws from the housings but cannot remove the alloy drum in front of the starter housing.

Can anyone advise how to do this, the drum, part No PA01613 just spins and there appears to be no way of unscrewing it.

Thanks.

Pete.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

there is a small screw holding it on, usually a torx head screw. Look down through the opening where the drive cable goes into the clutch drum.


----------



## petespieces (Sep 27, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> there is a small screw holding it on, usually a torx head screw. Look down through the opening where the drive cable goes into the clutch drum.


 Thanks 30yearTech.

Pete.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152150


----------



## petespieces (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

I now have another problem.

When I removed the casing the spring etc all came out in a complete tangle.

I have refitted everything and now the strimmer is running backwards, the starter pulley has an arrow which I assumed was the direction the cord should pull it, is this correct ?.

Thanks.

Pete.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

the starter drum will only engage the flywheel one way, if when you pull the rope it spins the engine over and when the rope is released it retracts back into the starter housing, then it is together correctly.

Most ignition systems will not produce an ignition spark to run the engine if the engine is turning backwards from the way it was designed, so if your trimmer starts and runs, it should be running as it was before you worked on the starter.


----------



## petespieces (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi again 30yearTech.

The line is spinning anticlockwise and doesn't cut, I may be imagining it but I seem to remember it used to spin clockwise.

The engine seems to be running fine.

Now i'm confused.

Pete.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well if your engine is running fine then it should be turning the same direction as always, straight shaft trimmers have a gear reduction drive that causes the head to spin opposite of curved shaft trimmers. It does not matter which direction the head spins if you are cutting with trimmer line and not a blade, as trimmer line will cut in either direction. If it is not cutting with the line then the engine is probably not running fast enough, check the throttle cable and make sure it is attached to the carburetor and that it is opening the throttle all the way.


----------



## NATEL_51 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Ryobi BC30 (Mod# RY30004A) Brush Cuter/String Trimmer. I am looking for a tool that would fit in the small hole of the drum & connector (P/N PA01613) to remove the Torx Screw. Would any one know where i might be able to find or purchase one of these bits. It would have to be about 3" long with the shank turned down to fit in the hole.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Natel_51


----------

